# Couple questions about a used bowtech destroyer 350



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm just getting my start in archery hunting and I have a buddy who is selling a 2011 bowtech destroyer 350. The bow comes with tru-glo sights, tight spot quiver, drop away arrow rest, tru ball release and a dozen axis fmj arrows. He is asking $800 for it. The first question I have about this is if it is a good deal? My brother seems to think it is a little steep for a bow that is a couple years old and if it were for the bare bow I would agree 100%. However, I think that with all the nice accessories that are coming with it that it might actually be quite fair. What do you think? If you do think it is high what is the highest price you would be willing to pay for this setup.

My other question on this is whether or not this would be a suitable bow for a beginner. I've read that these lightning fast bows are harder for a beginner to shoot because any form errors are greatly magnified. I have a short 27" draw length so the 6" brace height might not affect me as much as it would a longer guy. If I start out with a bow this fast will I have a frustrating learning experience that would have been made much easier shooting a milder bow. I have heard that the bowtech destroyer has a lot more "forgiveness" than many other of the high performing bows in its class but I don't know. Any expert input would be appreciated.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

I'd see if I could get him closer to $700 and I think that would be a pretty good deal. I would not recommend a 6" brace height to someone just getting started, but that's not saying I haven't seen beginners shoot a 6" brace height well either. From my personal experience I would say that you want a warranty...which you're not going to get in this deal either. The best course of action would be to see if he'll let you shoot it before you decide and shoot a 40 yard group...if you can shoot an apple sized group with the bow at 40 yards never having shot a bow before then I'd say you might have a pretty good deal at $700ish. Worst case scenario see if he'll part with the quiver for $50 ;-)


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

Turn the draw weight down to a good comfortable weight and go shoot it for a little bit. Not just one or two arrows. See if you can shoot it for a week or so. If you like it then you are good to go. Also try and go shoot at a good pro shop. Have them teach you the correct form so you start to learn the right way from the start. No sence in learning twice. The Destroyers are a pretty good bow though. Value is hard to say. Bows are like computers, they hold their value for about 4 months, and are obsolete in 2 years. That's just the way it is.


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

Make sure that Bowtech has upgraded the cams. My 2010 Destroyer 350 had the string roll off the original cams twice at full draw on elk on public land. Bowtech took care of the problem for me after the 2nd episode, but I'm done with that bow.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

I have the 350 LE and I freakin love it. I am a beginner as well, AUG of last year. I started with an ancient pse bow that was given to me, and shot at least 5 days a week, with some freinds and mentors that helped me with form, etc. 
When I decided to upgrade, I shot a bunch of bows, and the destroyer just felt perfect to me. I have a 28" draw, but the bow is totally forgiving and smooth. It may not be the smoothest bow out there, but with practice and patience, you will shoot it great. There is a lot of technology on the bow to help with hand torque, and forgiveness, etc. I think on the 2011 the cams should be the good ones. Like was mentioned, I think $800 is a little steep, but If worse comes to worse, I think I myself would pay that much, as long as the rest and sight are quality. But definitely shoot it a few times and see how it feels. My groups tightened up a ton, and I more than doubled my accurate distance when I upgraded...
How good of shape is the bow in?


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys. Deadicated1, as far as the condition the bow is actually in awesome condition as far as I can tell but then again, I'm no expert. I went and looked at it last night and watched my buddy shoot it a couple times and it blew arrows straight through his block target! I shot it too but the draw length is set a couple inches too long for me so without adjusting that I wouldn't really know how well it shoots for me. One thing I forgot to mention is he recently replaced the strings with some brand new winners choice strings so that should add some value as well. It has the deeper grooved cams also so strings slipping out shouldn't be an issue. 

Now when it comes to the aesthetics of this bow...BARF!! What was bowtech thinking with those limb graphics? It's like one of the bowtech guys ralphed on the floor and thought...hmmm...that would look pretty on a bow. Right now I'm actually kind of leaning towards getting a brand new Hoyt Charger package. I've shot the bow and know that I like everything about it and I like the reputation that Hoyt seems to have from not only the fanboys but the seemingly unbiased people as well.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

yeah the limb graphics definitely had "mixed reviews" to put it nicely when that bow first came out! The biggest difference between those two choices is that the Destroyer will tune a little more easily than the Charger, but if you buy the Charger new...the pro shop will probably hook you up with a cam sync, paper tune, etc.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

I'd look at all the bows within your price range and SHOOT them. PSE, Hoyt, Bear, Bowtech, Mathews... the brand isn't going to matter as much as how it fits and feels to you when you shoot them. If the Charger has your attention, I'd recommend looking at the PSE Brute X($399 bare bow) or the Drive($499 bare), the Bowtech Assasin package (bow of the year 2011 and 2012 under $700) and there's one from Mathew's Mission line that the name eludes me... all well under the $700 pricepoint. With tax time soon coming, there will no doubt be a flood of last-year models in the marketplace... I host a bow-swap in March to help guys offload their older models so they can get the new ones...


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

TopofUtahArcher said:


> *I'd look at all the bows within your price range and SHOOT them. PSE, Hoyt, Bear, Bowtech, Mathews... the brand isn't going to matter as much as how it fits and feels to you when you shoot them.*


Absolutely the best advice anyone can get when hunting for a new bow.


----------

